# Meerschaum Ghosting?



## egontheviking (Sep 26, 2007)

I understand the necessity to have multiple pipes if one were to smoke various styles of tobacco, especially if he were to smoke from briar pipes. My question is, do meerschaum pipes absorb the tars and characteristics of the tobacco like briar does? would it be a bad idea to smoke an aromatic and an english tobacco in the same meerschaum pipe? you alls help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the reason to have a Meerschaum is that it doesn't have to rest and you can smoke mult. types of tobacco, but a second opinion is nec. as I am not as knowledgeable as some.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

no problem at all, Meers don't ghost and neither do cobs


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Any pipe can ghost its just to what degree. Smoke enough lakeland stuff in a meer and you'll get scented english after a fashion. All pipes are porous, it just matters how deep the ghost makers set in a pipe.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I am not an aromatix smoker but use one meer for VA, VaPer, english and oriental. No big problem with ghosting noticed - certainly makes an excellent pipe for traveling when I like to smoke this-n-that over a week on the road.


----------

